# My second tin boat 1981 starcraft 160



## snakes14009 (Oct 16, 2012)

I just picked up this 1981 Starcraft 16ft. I have yet to figure out if it is a "pikemaster, fishmaster, or bassmaster" it really doesn't matter just like to know. I bought this boat with the full understanding that I need to do a complete restoration on it. It does have a running 1987 Suzuki 40HP. So before I tear it down I decide to do a water test. See if I liked it and so before I did all this work. Other than the fact it leaked like a strainer. The motor ran top notch and push that little boat a long at some pretty good speeds. And with a 60inch wide transom it was pretty darn stable.

So my list of things to do has changed like everyone else’s when they first start out. Primarily because I don’t plan on keeping the boat for the next 5-10 years or more likely 2-4years, or however long it takes me to get bored and want to rebuild another boat. 

The list:

Drop front deck down to make it a little more family friendly.
The plywood that the PO(previous owner) put in is not that old and in nice shape. So I am going to pull all of it out and coat the underside with resin, coat the topside with grizzly grip. I really wanted to us aluminum but at 210 dollars a sheet and since I don’t think I will keep the boat that long its not worth the money. 
Flip boat over and fix all the missing/leaking rivets
Paint seams with gluvit/coat it. Then paint the entire boat. Inside and out not sure on colors yet. 
Make center console just small enough for wheel and controls. 
Make small leaning post for driver.
Rewire boat adding fuses and switched. 
Move starting battery and trolling battery up to the very front. 
Enlarge rear deck and add seat cushions for passengers 
Add bicycle seat to front deck. 
Flip boat over and fix all the missing/leaking rivets
Rebuild trailer.
I know there will be more to this list but I am hopeful that I can get it done and have it look/run nice when I am finished.


----------



## offdutyangler (Oct 16, 2012)

Very cool boat!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Oct 16, 2012)

i like this boat alot and cant wait to see what you do to her! congratulations on the new baby!


----------



## snakes14009 (Oct 27, 2012)

So I have made a little progress on the boat. I have ripped out everything out. Now I am trying to figure out what and how I want to rebuild.

So glad that my supervisor was around...


----------



## fishingmich (Oct 28, 2012)

When you start the center console mod, take some detailed pics and lots of them. I want to do that with my 16' Smokercraft, but I'm not sure how much room its gonna take up. Sweet boat by the way.


----------



## adajam99 (Oct 29, 2012)

awesome boat


----------



## snakes14009 (Nov 5, 2012)

Quick update: Removed the engine and transom. Wire brushed all the seams below the water line so I could do a leak test. There is about 15 rivets that need to be replaced/missing completely or the previous owner put sheet metal screws in… stupid people… 

On the good note I started framing the rear deck extension. I added 16 inches to the rear deck. I think the front deck will be increased by 24-32inches.


----------



## snakes14009 (Nov 19, 2012)

making more progress. I started the center console this past weekend still need some work but at least its progress.


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sweet boat man, what's that motor powering it?


----------



## snakes14009 (Nov 20, 2012)

It came with a running suzuki 40hp


----------



## snakes14009 (Nov 25, 2012)

Got some more framing done. I will need to add some vertical supports but it is coming together.


----------



## snakes14009 (May 11, 2013)

well i know its been awhile since i have post but work got in the way of the rebuild project. But things have slowed down a little and i have made some progress. Finished the shell of the center console.


----------



## snakes14009 (May 11, 2013)

Now its also been flipped over and all the rivets have been replaced. Well not all of them just over 900 have been fixed. The reason for blind rivets versus solid is i don't have a bucking tool or a air compressor good enough to run one. Also it would take two people. Plus the blind rivets i replaced them with have sufficient shear strength compared to solid.


----------



## snakes14009 (May 11, 2013)

Got one coat of paint on, i am just glad it was 90 degrees today with full sun because the paint only had 4-6 hours to setup before the rain came in. I am trying rustoleum thinned with acetone and Majic catalyst hardener mixed at 10 to 1. I did some test patches at 20 to 1 and 10 to 1 and factory paint. and let me tell you what a difference in the hardness of the paint. i know it will not stand up to docks and stumps but it might help. Not to mention since its rustoleum paint i can just touch it up with the old rattle can.


----------



## Gators5220 (May 11, 2013)

Lookin good man, that sucker outa move with that 40hp on it!


----------



## jdsgrog (May 11, 2013)

That center console shell looks nice. How did you get it to look like that? Did you just prime and paint the wood or did you use fiberglass? I want to rebuild my side console on my starcraft and have been seeking ideas.


----------



## snakes14009 (May 11, 2013)

I used some 3/16 plywood that i notched ever 1/4 so that it was pretty flexible then just nailed it over my frame. I did coat it with two layers of glass because it was to weak and the cloth was scrapes from another project. I coated all the wood in resin so it should last for a few years without splitting. I just could not see spending a couple hundred on a fiberglass console.


----------



## jdsgrog (May 11, 2013)

Yeah, I'm with you about spending money on a console. That's helpful to know. I was just wondering if you did use fiberglass or not. I would imagine it would be hard to get a smooth sheen like that with just simple plywood.


----------



## snakes14009 (May 12, 2013)

Yes the area thatis painted red has two layers of fiberglass cloth. not sure on the weight of the cloth like i said it was scrap left over from another project. I think it was a mixture of 6oz and 10oz. and i just used polyester resin instead of epoxy. Epoxy was not worth the 2x-3x the cost for something like this.


----------

